# 10-16 Pensacola Pier with Daughter and *******



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

Went to the pensacola pier today armed with 2 dozon bull minnows







with my oldest daughter Kayci and buddy *******. started late at about 10:30 but started in the first 3rd of the pier loooking for Flounder. Knocked out 3 right of the bat 1 keeper 18 inch 2 just shy or 12in ohh well ... then Kayci starts Screaming i got something and the poles going to break .... lol







... it was great to see her FREAK, it was a 13in flounder. nice one baby... then i load her back up and BAM a skate i think... but she loved it... then put her back out and she caught 2 or 3 ramoras lol she rebaited... I walked to the 2nd, 3rd of the pier and went after Reds ... not in the water 5 min and bam.... Slot red 26 incher... loaded back up and call for my baby to hold the pole... she starts freaking again







nice red on.... I help her reel him up and drop the net. Nice slot again her first red.... Then Ii put it out again and 10 min later line starts singing... I set it and yelled for red neck, told him get it done... he brings it to the side and I net it bam another slot.. thats our limit... so moved shallower and went for flatties again... one more and i'm beat... lol time to go home ... forgot to take pics of flatties to fast to fillet for dinner tonight







.... but here is us with 3 .... 3 Slot Reds.... 


Kayci's first Red
*******'s first Red
Me my Red
and 3 Flatties all came home....


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome day, she will be telling everyone tomorrow


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good job dad!! I love watching my Lil ones catching fish


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

*agreed*

LOL... she acted like she hooked a shark ..lol so special....





fishn4fun said:


> Good job dad!! I love watching my Lil ones catching fish


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Kid's Fishing*



Dragonfire21281 said:


> LOL... she acted like she hooked a shark ..lol so special....


That's what it's all about.

I, too, like to see the little ones fishing and catching. She'll remember these fish for life. C2


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Was she using the rod and reel I gave you..?


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Watch out dad, she'll be showing you up in another year.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

*yes*



Ocean Master said:


> Was she using the rod and reel I gave you..?


Yes it was the bait runner.. Thanks again brother


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Great catch


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

You have just made a fishing buddy for life! Congrats!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

wow! yall wore them out!


----------

